# Anyone have a canning recipe for enchilada sauce?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

HWB or pressure canner, either way is good! Thanks!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is one we like, it came from our church cookbook. You will need 2T veg oil,2T flour,1/4 cup chili powder,2 cup beef broth,2 cup tomato juice, 1/2 t oregano,1/4 t cummin,1/2 t garlic and 1 t salt. Combine oil and flour to make a roux, cook about 2 minutes untll browned, then add the rest of ingrediants bring to a boil and simmer 15 minutes or cook down to the thckness you like. This make about a quart, we process in pints and 1/2 pints for 15 minutes in BB. Enjoy


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Red? Green? Brown?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

It's all good, AFAIC! 

Oh, I should have mentioned it needs to be vegetarian! :ashamed:


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

In our house all the enchilada sauces are vegetarian...not vegan though, cuz the brown sauce requires a roux and it doesn't come out as tasty when using EVOO.
Our RED sauce uses our canned salsa as a base.
Our GREEN uses our canned GREEN Tomato salsa as a base.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I've made a modified version of this recipe, though I didn't can it. I'm not sure if the oil content would make it un-cannable.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/the-best-red-enchilada-sauce/

I used 6 ancho chiles, 2 guajillo chiles, only 2 cups of beef stock (homemade), and added 1/8 teaspoon each of chipotle chile powder and smoked paprika.

Then I used the water leftover from soaking the dried chiles, reduced it down, and mixed it with tomato juice for the liquid when I canned chili beans.

I have this recipe for salsa verde pinned on Pinterest, though I haven't had opportunity to make it yet: http://canningwithkids.com/blog/2010/09/canned-salsa-verde.html


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Willow Girl,

I've made these squash enchiladas before, and they are VERY tasty. You could substitute vegetable broth for the chicken broth in the sauce. I've made several of her recipes and have yet to find one that didn't turn out great. I don't see why you couldn't make up extra sauce and pressure can it in pints.

http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2010/07/summer-squash-enchiladas.html

For a fresh dipping sauce, this is to die for:

http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2007/01/salsa-salvation-ninfas-green-sauce.html 

You should check out her site. I liked it so much, I went out and bought her cookbook.


----------

